# kennel flooring



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

i have a outside kennel and i was wondering have anyone use them stepping stones that you get from home-depot as flooring for your kennel. if so can you post some pic.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

You are going to want something easy to clean and is friendly on your dogs feet. The stepping stones (not sure exactly what you are looking at) probably will be lacking in both departments.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

I prefer wooden flooring for kennels which would be this: http://images.yuku.com.s3.amazonaws.com/image/jpg/62e365b35b2c4d246428b13ab96d4db937833422_r.jpg
http://www.covemountainkennels.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/03/KennelFloor.jpg

Since wood can become very hot very quick, it is best to have a shaded area in the kennel and to lay cedar chips on the flooring.


----------



## JacobsRonnie (Dec 25, 2012)

Why don't you try bamboo flooring, it will look cool also.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

cement is the best. no spaces for critters to live. all weather proof. and you can bleach the surface if you ever have contamination issues. plus it's cheap if you do it yourself.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree with above. Cement is best , may want to seal it still. That is what we have and can just hose it off. { this is an older post I see too , guessing Mr.Spam opened it back up lol}


----------

